# Rolled roof replacement



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

Anyone have any experience with rolled roofing that can give any advice? thanks


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

You need to be a little more specific.
When you say roll roofing, I think of 90# material which in my opinion is not an acceptable roof covering.
There are a few systems that are self adhering single ply, which you basicly roll out.


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

It is about 30" wide and looks almost like a shingle material but in a roll form. It is what is on the roof now and grandma would like it back on there. Couple of questions, how easy is the current stuff going to be to rip off, any tricks or tips on tear off? Should there be tar paper under it? Starter strip? How to fasten it, i've read some different opinions on this? How to flash around vent pipes and the square air vents? Thanks for any advice with this. I know it's not the best material but it's what grandma wants and can afford right now and she says the last stuff lasted a while. Thanks


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

It is probably SIS.

Seventeen Inch Sevage, leaving 19 inches exposed.

It is installed with an asphalt adhesive.

If done properly to a primed surface, it may not detach easily, unless you get at it in the coldest time of the day where you reside.

Spud bars and A-holes and Elbows. Keep plucking away at it. It may just be partially adhered and/or just nailed in place witha bit of adhesive at the overlap edge.

Ed


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for advice on tearing off Ed. Any advice on the correct way to put new on? Should there be tar paper under it? Starter strip? How to fasten it, i've read some different opinions on this? How to flash around vent pipes and the square air vents? Thanks for any advice with this.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

My last house had an attached garage with a 1/12 roof.
Originally, it was a sevedge roof, that i was able to remove, using a shovel.
The replacement roofing came as a roll 32" wide.
This roofing was peel and stick. No nails!
there was 2 sheets of waxy paper on the back, running longitudinal, that is peeled off when installing.
A adhesive is painted on the decking and allowed to dry until its walkable.
The first row was laid out with the paper still on the back!
Then the topside was folded back over the bottom, exposing the top paper. Which is removed.Then it was rolled back to its final position, where it bonded to the adhesive.
Then the bottom section was folded over the top and its paper removed. Then, it was rolled back down and into position.
A rubberized caulk bead is then run along near the top edge, to seal the second course.
The second course is installed in much the same manner.
This roof was not cheap.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Check out the Peal and Stick Modified Bitumen products that are available at a local roofing supply house and follow the instructions.

For penetrations, a "Tight Seal" can be made by taking a 12" x 12" square piece of material after the full roll of membrane has gone past the penetration, and by using a hammer, you can tap the outside diameter of the pipe circumference into this target patch.

Then, slide it down onto the field material and stick it in place.

Ed


----------

